# Zelmac?



## reim123 (Feb 22, 2002)

Have any of you heard of this 'new' medicine called Zelmac? It was on the news here in Australia last week. I went to my GP to get more information... (not knowing that it was for females only) and as he looked it up on the database it had literally no product information!any clues...???


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Go down a few topics more on the BB menu and you will find the Zelmac forum. It says Zelmac/Zelnorm (tegasarod) under the 5-HT4designation. There you can read all about it.Good luck.Renee'


----------

